# Big Lou El Dorado



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I may have found a cure for my PRS itch. It's not a PRS but it does have a similar style and it comes with Big Lou's wide neck.






































This is the Autumn Brown El Dorado. The finish is outstanding, and it's also very easy to handle at only 7 lbs. We used 24 extra fat frets. Dual humbuckers provide the sound, and it comes with a whammy bar. We used gold hardware to complement the nice finish. Like other Big Lou guitars, this one features our 1 7/8" nut width and 8mm string spacing. The construction involves a "set" neck, so it can't be swapped out, but the factory is ISO9001 certified, so this guitar is a very high quality instrument. Considering the price at $379, it's a great value.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I've decided I am going to sell my 5th Avenue Kingpin II and buy this and an Alvarez acoustic. I haven't had an acoustic guitar for over a year now and miss it. I have not owned a guitar quite like the El Dorado either so looking forward to something different.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2017)

looks nice. I see that they also sell just wide necks that will fit a standard strat body.


----------



## Stickman (Oct 27, 2009)

That looks cool. I wonder why they've built their website to look like a toilet paper roll?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> looks nice. I see that they also sell just wide necks that will fit a standard strat body.


Yes, someone kindly posted the link to their website for me a few years ago. Their products are made in China, thus the low prices. Necks are only $80.00 USD. It's a good option if someone wants something a little wider for their bolt on neck guitar.


----------

